# .  >  :        .
!!!
           (  - ,  - ,  - ,  - ), !
     (  -  ).
 !

----------

.   -   ,                 .    ,   ... ,    : Alekaitl@rambler.ru 
  .

----------

???       -     ..............   ,       .............   !!!!!

----------

> __


  ?
      ,  .

----------


## 78

, 3   ,  ,  .

----------

,   .    ,   (   )!!!    ,   .  !
   ,    .  ,     . 
      -  .
 !!!

----------

,     -      - .  !   . ,        .

----------

,   1       .    ,    ?

----------

,     .   . ,    ... 
   ,  .


> ,   1       .    ,    ?


 ,   .  ,  ,   ,     .

----------

**     ,   .     .

----------

.      : "-  ? - . -  ?  - . "

     (    ).

  ,   ,     ,   .

----------

> .


,       ,      ?
    ,       , ,  ,  ,  ,     ,  ,     . 
      ,   . 
   -    !!!       !!

----------

> -    !!!


 :7:

----------

**  ,   -     .    ,  , ,  1   ,        .  ,    .

----------

.

----------

,     . 
 .

----------

-   

      :       6  2001  N 426 "      -   "  1  2002       , ,  -   () .  , , , , , ,  -  ,    .   -      .

----------

> __ 
>   ,


!
   "   "
        !

",  "

----------


## ToT

))
:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showalbum.php?...lid=3&catid=69
 :Smilie:

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------

> "   "


   ! :-) ,   ,    ,      ,   .
    ,   ,          .      ()  .

----------


## 78

))))))

----------

> ))))))


,   ,   .   -    ,   .     ! :-)

----------

(, , ) : www.sochi.com 




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VeroNika

> __ 
> * !!!
>            (  - ,  - ,  - ,  - ), !
>      (  -  ).
>  !*


 ,        ...      ......  ,     ,   ...  ,  ,  , , ...  - . ... - !    ! ... :Cool:

----------

: "  !"       .

----------


## stas

> : "  !"       .


 -   , -...

----------

?  ,    ,  ,     .  , ,  ,    .    .  -   .

----------


## !

.    . ,        .   :
1.      ..   12  
2.          ?
3.        ? (    )?         ?
4.          ,   ,    ?
: dida_ira@mail.ru

----------

1.  20    .  12 ,  .         - 120 .
2.    ?      ,   ""  "".      ("")   1987       .
3.  ,      / .   .     .
4.   .

----------


## ToT

2. http://www.kit-com.ru/hotels/hotels.htm
3.  , "-1".         ,    70  .              ,       .

----------

3    . .   ,     , -    .      -   ,    .   -     .    (   )  - 10         .      (1998-2000 ).
   - .    !    12   700 ..   ,      .       .     15 .       5 .    (     ,  ).     .    .     ,       -  .     ,        .     .         ,   .          -        -   ,   . (           )      . 
        - .     .   ,  .    - ,         .     ...

----------

.       .   ,       . 
        .     ,     .      (  10 ),   .     15,      ,  .   ,    - . 
  2003          .    .  .

----------


## _

. ,  ,   - .     " ".  ,  ,  ,   .         -  ,  ,   ..   , ,  . 
    -  !  ......  :Smilie:     .   .    ,  ,   ,       ,   ,         ,      :Smilie:

----------

- .

----------


## VES

,  ,   ,   -  .     250  2500 .      ,     500   ,     ,     .        ,      .    (  ).       (    350 .  )   .      .   .

----------


## ToT

> (    350 .  )


      ,          )

----------


## VES

. ,   .        .

----------


## Miha

,          -  ( 800      8 -)
    ,   ,   ( ,     -  )    ...
  :          .

----------

,  .        ,   ,     --,   .

----------

,  .  ,    , ,  . ,  .      : http://crimea.naiti.ru         !

----------


## IGORE

()   .   12     .  .  .    ,    .  ,  .     .      6,5 .

----------


## bacek

99%   


   ,        
   -      
       2-       
(    ,  3 ) ..

     ,   (2  800.  )     2-  !!!   
         ,      ,   
          ,     10 
      ,    ...
        ,     -     ,
    (    )     ,         ,
     (      ).

----------

iDS,   -  ?   ?      -   ,    ?       .

----------


## bacek

-      ,       ...   -   ,
        ,      ,       ...            -   (    -   ),         ,          - ,   -   .   -   -  , - ,  ?      (),   ,     .

----------


## friend

> -  ?   ?


     - . -    , ,    ,   ,   -  . ,    ,        (((      -,  -    ?

----------


## bacek

> -,  -    ?


 ,         200  ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Sectrix

;   -    !        (- ,   .).  -  ,  .  .
     , ,   ( )  20   .   12, , ,   ( ,     ,  ,    ),  ,    .  ,  ,  .          .     7 
 .      ,        (  ,  ,  20  ,    ,   8-05537-30619,   ).
   , -,   , .           .

----------

> !!!
>            (  - ,  - ,  - ,  - ), !
>      (  -  ).
>  !


.     ... ,   .. ...   ... .    - .        ...    ...      -    .       ,         ?

----------

,     .       ,    .          ()           4          ,       ,       .     ,        ,       :-(

----------


## bacek

> ,     . ... :-(


  ...    ,      ,     ,       ...
   ,           ,   :Smilie: 
       ,  !

----------


## wowan

200-300.

----------


## DarkAngel

(   ) .  ,     . (   ,  ) **.

----------


## bacek

> ...  . (   ,  ) **...


,    .

   -:
" "  , " "  , ""  
  ""    .

----------

. ,      .     .      .       .www.sochi.com

----------


## Smic

> . ,      .     .      .       .www.sochi.com


 :  .   .  , ,   . ,             "     10  (20 )  300 /    "       2     4-  (       ),      " ",  ,       ,   ...

----------

?            .  :Smilie:    .         ?
        ,     . 
    .    ,    , ,    ,  .    "".     .          (  )    (10-15 .  )   .   500 . ,  .  :Smilie:   -  .     ,     ,        .     ,     ,       .          
   .     .    ,   .         (,            ).       ,        .  :Smilie:  
                (,   ),     .   , ...   ,   .   ()  .  . ,      (      ). 
 ,       (      5      )   . ,    ,  ,  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

,          :
http://www.kuban.ru/forum_new/forum3...age/sea/gl.htm
   - ,  :Wink:

----------

...        ....            100...   ,   ... - -  ...   ,   ( ,  ).           ,  ,         ,   ,   .    .
   ...    ,      - ...      40 .,     ,    ...    ,    ... :      -    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sev

.             .      ,          .       (.. ""),    .      ,    .  ,    .

----------

-   ?  ?

----------


## Notta

,     ,  ,   , , , ...     ..
     ,

----------

> ,     ,  ,   , , , ...     ..
>      ,


 -  (.   ..) . ?

----------


## Annushka78

> -   ?  ?


      " "   . .   ,  ?    ,   ,

----------

. -! !!!   ( ),   15 ,  ,  ,  ,   , ,    (   .),  .....      ! !

----------


## Notta

-  (.   ..) . ?

   ,

----------


## .

.     ,       .   .    .    .

----------

> .


,   .  ,       . , ,     .

----------


## .

.  2      .  !     ,   .      .     .

----------

.   ,  .
  .

----------


## .

8-10-38065-62-24-8-11
  , ... , .  119/12

----------


## Notta

, ,     .

     (  ?)

----------

> , ,     .
> 
>      (  ?)


 ,   .      ?

----------

,    -          ,          ,       !

----------

*mymotors*,    ?  .

----------


## Programada

,            .   !     (  )     ,      .

,  -.....    .   ,       .        ,   ,      -     :Wow: .    - ...  -2  -   .          ,        -.

----------


## 75

,    ,     ,     ,    .

----------

> ,    ,     ,     ,    .


 ?      ?

----------


## 75

.

----------

:yes:

----------


## Rkatt

!   ,       ,     ,   .     -,  , .       -!

----------

,  .

----------


## majorlexoff

> !!!
>            (  - ,  - ,  - ,  - ), !
>      (  -  ).
>  !


         ,     _( )_.  ,       .     .

----------


## Ksandr2000

4   .,              (       )        ( ) 25        ,  !         3,               .   :yes:

----------


## Osen'

> ,    ,     ,     ,    .





> !   ,       ,     ,   .     -,  , .       -!


 !       )

----------

,       .     ,     ,     ,       (      ),        :Smilie:

----------

.        .     .

----------

, ,  ...

----------

